
Productivity tips - fruiapps
https://karenapp.io/articles/how-to-be-more-productive-less-effort/
======
Kaze404
This post makes a significant amount of unsubstantiated claims. While I'll
concede that some things are common knowledge, things like drinking a cup of
coffee before sleep (with Daniel Pink cited as a source, who is a motivational
writer not a scientist) and not making important decisions in the afternoon
really need credible sources to be even remotely believable.

Any time I see "studies cite" I immediately associate the article with those
tabloid pieces about milk being the worst thing you could possibly ingest,
only to say the exact opposite in a week or two.

------
sejtnjir
> Research has shown that napping can mitigate the risk for sleep deprivation

Sleeping helps against not sleeping enough. Who'd have thunk it.

~~~
tomcooks
More like "brief periods of sleep are better for your body and sanity than
powering through, which is a common misconception"

------
kthejoker2
Reminded me of a book I highly enjoyed, backed by more research footnotes ...

How to Be Miserable: 40 Strategies You Already Use

[https://www.amazon.com/How-Be-Miserable-Strategies-
Already/d...](https://www.amazon.com/How-Be-Miserable-Strategies-
Already/dp/1626254060)

------
kthejoker2
This post is confirmation of a rule I use with most "tip" articles ...

If you can add "Only an idiot wouldn't ..." in front of a tip, it's not really
a tip.

------
warpech
If you enjoy this kind of tips, you can get 736 pages of such in the book
Tools of Titans[1] by Tim Ferris - with commentary about what's particularly
good about them.

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Tools-Titans-Billionaires-World-
Class...](https://www.amazon.com/Tools-Titans-Billionaires-World-Class-
Performers/dp/1328683788)

------
AllegedAlec
> Hydrating the body first thing in the morning (..) improves immunity by
> flushing out toxins

Absolute bullshit.

~~~
larrywright
Any time I hear someone talking about “flushing out toxins” I assume that
everything else being said is nonsense as well.

~~~
loopz
Yet, have you actually _tried it yourself_?

Not saying claims are substantiated, but depends what it truly means to the
individual. I know the effect on _me_ , since _I 've tried it for longer
periods of time_ (though I'd advice against drinking too much water during the
day, as proponents often claim is soo healthy). If there's miracles, it's
rather subtle. No need to become super-men or women! ;)

Science is _all about_ experential experimentation after all (with healthy
dose of scepticism).

~~~
loco5niner
Linking feeling good with drinking the right amount of water has nothing to do
with "toxins".

